# Ford 7.3 diesel any good?



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a new to me truck need a diesel dually. I have found a lot of the ford f350 with the 7.3 and have heard some bad things and some good things can someone help me out.
O and it will be used to pull a 36ft gooseneck 
Thanks for any info
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Last of the good ones


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I do not care for Fords, but, that will be a very good vehicle to buy(7.3 powerstroke) in terms of motor longevity. There, I said it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The 7.3 is an ok motor just lacks power and there is too much of a gap between 3-4 shift on the 4r100 trans(auto) the 6sp trans works nice with that engine.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

The 7.3 is arguably the most dependable diesel available in a pick-up, and the most economical to repair when you do have a problem. No emission cotrols that cause the vast majority of problems on the newer diesels. The detuned engine lasts a long time with proper maintenance. Programmers can boost the power level safely as long as you don't get crazy. The tranny will be the weak link but hold up well when driven with sense and adding a large cooler is manadatory. They come with a little cooler that just is not adeuate for heavy towing. You won't keep up with the newer diesel trucks, but the money you save on repairs will make you smile. IMHO


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well thanks guys but I went with a dodge! I have a thing for a dodge so went with a 06 dodge 3500 dually 4x4 with the 5.9 turbo diesel. It only has 93,000 miles on it.
I'm very happy with the truck will be picking it up Monday and can't wait!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Unless it was abused before, you will not be disaappointed in the 5.9. I wish I had mine back.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

bearwhiz said:


> Unless it was abused before, you will not be disaappointed in the 5.9. I wish I had mine back.


X2 dad had one last year with more than 200,000 miles and it ran like brand new, can't go wrong with the 5.9/7.3 my 03 7.3 is pushing 300,000 now!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

My 5.9 has 160k and my 7.3 has 260K


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a Ford man and have owned a few 7.3's (still have a 99', 250k+ miles) but the 5.9's are Dodges stud motors. Have a few buddies that are Dodge guys and their 5.9 is our 7.3 as far as motors.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> The 7.3 is an ok motor just lacks power and there is too much of a gap between 3-4 shift on the 4r100 trans(auto) the 6sp trans works nice with that engine.


Most have the E4od. They do have tranny issues ,but if rebuilt right you will never have an issue. I would not think twice I love the 7.3.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

rippin lips said:


> Most have the E4od. They do have tranny issues ,but if rebuilt right you will never have an issue. I would not think twice I love the 7.3.


Mine has never gave me any problems so far, not sure what that guy was talkin about when he said they lack power, they don't at all IMO


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Mine has never gave me any problems so far, not sure what that guy was talkin about when he said they lack power, they don't at all IMO


I doubt you have an E40D, they stopped using that trans in 97 the 99 came out with the 4R100 which is a very good trans. The stock 7.3 will not keep up with a stock 6.0 nor will the stock 6.0 keep up with a 6.4 and so on. I not only work on these engines on an everyday basis I have owned every generation except the new 6.7. The 7.3 is a good engine.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I have a 6.7 with 90k on it now. So far its been a great motor and has towed anything I have hooked to it. It will be turning over 100k soon, I plan on keeping it for at least another 100k.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*I love mine*

I love mine!!!! I tow a 30' Hydra-sport with no problem... Very dependable I have put 260,000 miles on mine and I have only changed a water pump and a alternator.. Good truck for the money. As stated above they do not have as much power as the newer motors but last a lot longer!!! I have added after market intake, exhaust, and programmer and she pulls everything I need here to.... Just my .02

:texasflag


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well guys this is what we went with!!! Thanks for all the help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Good choice*

Congrats on the awesome truck :brew:


----------



## Clark08 (Mar 4, 2008)

Google it an don't ask dumb questions.... Research would help


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Clark08 said:


> Google it an don't ask dumb questions.... Research would help


Yea, and sobriety and manners prevent asinine antagonistic posts. Please, tell me if you need I'd spelled out.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> Well guys this is what we went with!!! Thanks for all the help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


Now you just need to get a E.F.I tune for it.


----------

